# URGENT HELP WITH LTE NEXUS



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get an LTE nexus over the weekend. I unlocked the phone via fastboot and used the superboot method to try and root it. It restarted to the google logo, but now IT WONT STOP REBOOTING THE GOOGLE LOGO!! Is there anything that I can do to fix this? Any help is welcome.... THANKS!

Edit:

I can still boot to fastboot and recovery. However, when I boot to recovery, there are no options to do anything!!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

if you can get to the fast boot then try to fastboot into the restore files found in the LTE Developement thread. These are from my own LTE model and should be ok to boot into


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I will try this. Thanks!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope it works. I had got into a screen tear while pulling the system files THAT WAS NOT FUN!


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I tried reflasing the boot.img onto it and its doing the same thing...







How would I go about restoring everything else? I am not that good at this...


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you get into the boot loader (hold power, volume up and volume down)?

If so re-install fastboot and it will wipe all data and start fresh.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, I can


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

If you have CWM recovery, can't you just flash a pre-rooted rom?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I dont have CWM though. I was attempting to root when the bootloops started happening. I can only load fastboot and OEM recovery right now..

Edit:

How would I reinstall fastboot?


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

i dont think he has CWM yet. If not try downloading the GNexus GSM CWM img and fastboot into that and do factory reset.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> I dont have CWM though. I was attempting to root when the bootloops started happening. I can only load fastboot and OEM recovery right now..
> 
> Edit:
> 
> How would I reinstall fastboot?


Once you're in the boot loader then issue the "fastboot-windows oem unlock" and it will wipe the system.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Recovery should always be the next step after unlocking....... you should be able to install cwm thur fastboot.....


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Trying now.. Next time I will wait a while until there is an idiot proof guide for people like me to not mess this up.

Edit:

This is really bad... Adb isnt detecting the phone anymore...


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

its pretty simple but as they always say "THERE IS ALWAYS A CHANCE" you never know maybe a bad download or whatever.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

No, just install a pre-rooted rom right after installing cwm...... with all the custom roms pre-rooted, rooting on your own is a waste of time.....


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

How would I manually install cwm? Sorry I am such a noob...


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

_*fastboot flash recovery nameofrecoveryhere.img*_ i do beleive

but try boot before flash

so_* fastboot boot recovery nameofrecovery.img*_


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

You would have to flash the recovery img file with fastboot


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

what he said......


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok. Is there any difference between the GSM version of CWM? Thats the only one I can find on XDA right now. I will attempt it now


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

i have LTE model and used GSM CWM no issues


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

BOOTED CWM! THANKS SO MUCH EVERYONE!!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

dont celebrate yet make sure everything boots succesfully


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah......


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

True... This is going to sound stupid but how do I move things to CWM now that its booted?


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

once you can get into the system but the recovery files into /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/ and try to recover from that in CWM *AFTER YOU MAKE A BACKUP!!!!!!*


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Has your phone booted or are you in recovery?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I am still in recovery


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok running my backup then will run factory reset and hope the device boots up from there. Thank you both for being patient with me!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

No problem hope it boots successfully and you have root access.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, have you downloaded a rom?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I downloaded the LTE rom in the developers section. What I was wondering was how to move the rom into CWM for it to boot up.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes what ecsnead69 said if you can download a rom you should be able to flash it in CWM and not worry about anything.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok. Stuck in bootloop right now again after factory reset. I guess I just need to flash that rom. How do I move it to the phone?


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

You will need to mount and put the rom on the phone, then you can wipe and install it


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

WTB SDCARD support on Galaxy Nexus lol that would solve the issue right there.

if you can get into android then you can just put the file right on the sdcard partition but i dont think adb works while in recovery so you cant ADB push


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

cwm will have a selection for "mounts", select that......


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

When I try to do mount USB storage, it says E:Unable to open ums lunfile (no such file or directory)


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

* ecsnead69 cant he just fastboot into the system.img of the new rom?*


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

then it will have an option to "mount sd", select that and if it works your pc should see the phone as a reular drive and then you should be able to move the rom to the phone


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

There is no option to mount SD on here which is the problem


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

i don't know, never tried that......


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

what options do you have?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I have:
unmount /system
umount /cache
unmount /data
format /system
format /cache
format /data
mount USB storage

Also, the mount USB storage does not work

EDIT: Mount usb storage throws this error:
E: Unable to open ums lunfile (No such file or directory)


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats a new one.....


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there an old one that works with this phone?


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Old what?


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

there isnt an older CWM that i know of that works no

dont qoute me on it though.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I meant older version of CWM that works with this


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

and trying the fastboot boot boot.img dosent work either?


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

No, sorry.... so you did a data wipe and still bootlooped?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

No. I found something new to try while scouring XDA.

One member said to try this to have adb push things into the card:

"adb push romname.zip /data/media and you can flash rom in recovery."


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

That sounds right.... that is technically the nexus "sd card"


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> No, sorry.... so you did a data wipe and still bootlooped?


If wiping data didn't fix it, then it sounds like it's the kernel. Unless he wiped /system by accident....

Meh


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

ok go into recovery

when there open a cmd prompt and use ADB MOUNT /SDCARD/ if that dosent work try remount cant remember
once thats done do ADB PUSH (the name of the rom).zip /sdcard/
then proceed to flash the .zip


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, if adb still recognizes the phone i believe he has his fix


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

And now my ADB stopped detecting my device. Ugh I hate these damn drivers lol. Hang on...


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Got adb working again

EDIT:

Pushing the rom now!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

so it took it?


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Use recovery to verify the zip is there before you wipe anything!!!


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

It took it... testing now!


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Crap it says Couldnt open directory now that I pushed something to sdcard :/


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

reboot the recovery
then try again


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> Crap it says Couldnt open directory now that I pushed something to sdcard :/


It's probably still mounted.....

Meh


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Where did you push it?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn. Its not there when I rebooted back into recovery


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I pushed it to /sdcard and then I also tried /data/media


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

and ADB said that it pushed it to /sdcard/?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. After I pushed to SD Card I got that error


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Then the push didnt work.....


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you get the error on both pushes?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah crap. Also I did manage to boot into Odin mode somehow... Dunno how that happened

For the other push for /data/media, I couldnt tell. I dont know where to navigate to to select anything on CWM besides sdcard. The only folder in sdcard is CWM


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> Ah crap. Also I did manage to boot into Odin mode somehow... Dunno how that happened
> 
> For the other push for /data/media, I couldnt tell. I dont know where to navigate to to select anything on CWM besides sdcard. The only folder in sdcard is CWM


So where are you now?

Meh


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

So when you select "install zip from sd" all you have is one folder, no zip?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Trying to get adb to detect my device in fastboot. So far, it will only detect it in CWM

EDIT:
Also yes, I only have one folder.

EDIT2
Trying to push to sdcard/clockworkmod/


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> Trying to get adb to detect my device in fastboot. So far, it will only detect it in CWM
> 
> EDIT:
> Also yes, I only have one folder.
> ...


You do know what a successful push looks like right?

Meh


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

i get the same issue when trying it here adb says it pushes but dosent show up on nexus


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

On my computer it says 2712 KB/s (187851746 bytes in 67.626 seconds)

EDIT: GOT IT PUSHED TO THE NEXUS! I had to push to /sdcard/clockwordmod/


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

got it if you push to a folder not to /sdcard/ it pushes and shows up

you have to push it to a folder


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

deadly_v2 said:


> i get the same issue when trying it here adb says it pushes but dosent show up on nexus


Well, is it mounting properly? Would you need to do an adb remount and then push?

Meh


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

So it shows on the phone?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Installing Android Revolution Rom for LTE model...

Edit: Yes, it shows!

Edit 2: Still stuck in a bootloop...

I will try the nandroid backup now...


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> Installing Android Revolution Rom for LTE model...
> 
> Edit: Yes, it shows!


Nice

Meh


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you do your wipes?


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

yea you have to 
1. adb remount /sdcard/
2. adb push Android_Revolution_HD-Galaxy_Nexus_LTE_1.4.0.zip /sdcard/(name of folder)
3. flash rom
4. ....
5. profit


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Did my wipes... will try wiping again

Edit:

Still rebooting just the google logo. I really must have messed my Nexus up...


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> Did my wipes... will try wiping again


It sounds like a problem with the kernel. Probably a very dumb question, but I assume the rom you are flashing includes a kernel? (boot.img)

Meh


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

What did you wipe?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Full factory wipe. Formatted data, cache, sd-ext, /sdcard/.android_secure

Edit: The rom does include a boot.img


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Try going into mounts and storage and manually wiping /system and format boot if it will let you and then flash. If that doesn't work, it has to be a problem with the kernel or the recovery block.

Meh


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Try it again and format system also....


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Trying again with formatting /system

Edit: Still bootlooping :/

Im going to try the nandroid now


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> Trying again with formatting /system


Is there a format boot option?

Meh


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

No format boot option unfortunately


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

So it still doesnt work?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> No format boot option unfortunately


Well, if you wiped system and everything else, userspace isn't the problem. It's got to be a kernel/recovery partition issue. :/

Meh


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

You can fastboot flash img files correct?

Meh


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Crap.... Guessing that is not easy to fix...


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

ADB wont let me detect my device in fastboot. Also, how do you fastboot the files?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> ADB wont let me detect my device in fastboot. Also, how do you fastboot the files?


I'm not sure, how were you able to get cwm recovery on there?

Meh


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

It was working before. I think I need to mess around with my drivers.

EDIT:

I also have no idea how to do the nandroid on this. I pushed it to /sdcard/clockworkmod/ and tried to install but I got an operation aborted.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Did you install cwm recovery via fastboot or how?

Meh


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I did it via fastboot


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

try fastbooting into my nandroid backup boot.img


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> It was working before. I think I need to mess around with my drivers.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I also have no idea how to do the nandroid on this. I pushed it to /sdcard/clockworkmod/ and tried to install but I got an operation aborted.


To do the nandroid, you go to backup and restore and chose restore

Meh


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.multiupload.com/4PB9XTAGPO

this is a full backup of a working rooted rom coming from my system.

try fastbooting from that boot.img if thats the issue


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

What I meant in CWM was that I couldnt push to the backup folder location. It did not like when I tried to restore from installing from a zip. Also, I am trying to get my usb driver working again for fastboot


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

deadly_v2 said:


> try fastbooting into my nandroid backup boot.img


This cwm recovery is from the gsm device?

Meh


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

kidserious said:


> This cwm recovery is from the gsm device?
> 
> Meh


no this is from MY LTE model


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah the CWM is from the GSM device. Although I hear there is no real difference. Also, what USB drivers did you all use for fastboot?

EDIT: The nandroid is an LTE model

And what would the command be in fastboot to flash it? would it be fastboot flash filename.zip?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

deadly_v2 said:


> no this is from MY LTE model


So it's an LTE specific recovery? Well then, it has to be a boot.img problem.

Meh


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

No, never flash a zip with fastboot!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

dont flash anything unzip the zip file to your adb location. then fastboot boot boot.img do not use flash as that will cause it to be permanent boot is only temp


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

The real problem is, I cant get ADB to recognize my device in fastboot but for some reason, it works in CWM.

Edit:

Ok, I will try that once this gets working. Also, what driver were you using?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> Yeah the CWM is from the GSM device. Although I hear there is no real difference. Also, what USB drivers did you all use for fastboot?
> 
> EDIT: The nandroid is an LTE model
> 
> And what would the command be in fastboot to flash it? would it be fastboot flash filename.zip?


It's possible that if you are using a gsm cwm recovery, even though it works in recovery mode that the incorrect recovery could be what's keeping it from booting.

Meh


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

i used GSM recovery with no issues on my LTE model.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

deadly_v2 said:


> i used GSM recovery with no issues on my LTE model.


Hmm.....ok. Nevermind, lol

Meh


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

waryoverlord if you go to control panel->device manager is it showing an alert icon next to an android 1.0?

i had that issue when i first tried it.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

ok so you need the android 1.0 drivers for fastboot hold on ill find the download for you


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/417478...


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Downloaded. Trying to see if this works. Thanks

Still bootlooping constantly. Dont know what the issue is. Tried everything. Thank you all for the help.

Also, I tried saying all this earlier but I could not connect to rootzwiki for some reason


----------



## joackie27 (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think adb works in fastboot. To check if your device is recognized in fastboot, you issue a *fastboot devices* on the command line.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

you tried the nandroid as well?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Fastboot was working fine for everything. CWM went full retard and stopped working at all. It boots, but It wont recognize anything when I try to install zips from sd card. I get an sd card error saying something about it being a directory. I cant push things to the device in CWM anymore either


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm assuming that all fastboot flashing and commands are done in the bootloader menu via command line, correct? I've never used fastboot before, sorry for going off topic.

Meh


----------



## joackie27 (Jun 22, 2011)

Are the factory firmware available for the LTE version? If so, then if your fastboot is still working, fastboot flash the stock images.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

How do I do this? I tried doing fastboot boot boot.img from the nandroid and that did not work either.

Its stuck at the Google boot logo when I do thus.


----------



## Borgey (Sep 13, 2011)

perfect example why some people should not unlock this device. you have absolutely no safety net as of right now (since google has not released any images) so why would you even try this if you don't know what you're doing? the reasons carriers are so tough on rooting/unlocking is because people will do things like this then exchange it for a new device. don't think i'm trying to be rude here because that's not it at all. i am just simply stating the truth.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

He would have been fine if he had just installed CWM recovery right after unlocking the bootloader. Too many people get caught up with "rooting". All the devs release pre-rooted roms so there is absolutely no reason the try and root yourself if you are not familiar and comfortable with the process... Once you have recovery, flash a custom rom, and BAM... you are rooted.....


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah. I was not that smart... I am trying to tweet with P3droid to see if he can fix it. He said its an easy fix and I am asking him what the fix is. No response yet!

Edit: Have class. Will post if I get any new updates. Thanks again for all the responses!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

What images are in the nandroid? Ive personally tried a fastboot from a nandroid image. But what does it do when you attempt fastboot flash?

Fastboot flash boot boot.img? What does the fastboot window kick out?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

The nandroid is not in img form, so it will not work. I don't know how to make it an img.

Edit: The only img I could find in the nandroid was the boot.img

Fastboot will boot from it and I get a whatever downloaded in whatever seconds.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I didnt think a nandroid even made a boot.img... but that's what it sounds like youre gonna need. Have you attempted to restore any of the other partitions?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol thats your confirm that it wrote properly.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

The boot img writes but it still gets stuck at the google screen :/


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

have you tried just relocking the device and starting from scratch. Maybe something there will get it past the google screen.


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

worst comes to worst you can re lock it and return it for another one when you can.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mojonation1487 said:


> worst comes to worst you can re lock it and return it for another one when you can.


*Sigh* and yet another reason phones cost so much!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I would download the system restore for the GSM... dont use any of it! Just pull it apart to see whats there. Then try to find those files for the LTE. Im sure the restore for LTE will drop... it just hasn't yet as far as I know.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> *Sigh* and yet another reason phones cost so much!


So you'd rather one person pay an extra 700 dollars than have the over all price of the phone go up by a fraction of a penny?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Do not return it... there is always a way to fix it. Are you in Linux or Windows?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Deadly_v2 is your best bet. He has what you need. [email protected] if you need me on gtalk.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent you an e-mail

Edit:

Also I am in Windows


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you please, in all caps tell people what made you brick? It would be quite helpful if you could.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

What made me brick:

1) UNLOCKED THE BOOTLOADER (THIS TURNED OUT FINE)

2) RAN P3DROID'S ROOT TOOL

3) RECOVERY INSTALL WORKED FINE

4) PHONE WON'T BOOT UP, STUCK AT GOOGLE LOGO

Notes:
Can still fastboot and do fastboot commands.
CWM does not detect sdcard or anything at all. Mount USB storage does not work either and throws an error


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> What made me brick:
> 
> 1) UNLOCKED THE BOOTLOADER (THIS TURNED OUT FINE)
> 
> ...


Did you boot before installing the recovery? Curious if it was the root process that caused this or the recovery.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

The recovery was part of P3Droids root process


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> The recovery was part of P3Droids root process


ahh so it loaded a custom recovery before even rebooting the phone. So if you have the ability to get into recovery you did wipe /cache and /dalvik cache right?


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I have tried that and still cant get anywhere :/


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

what root tool did you use? when i rooted i did a manual root not a 1 click.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I used P3Droid's root tool found here:

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/galaxy-nexus-mods/10279-galaxy-nexus-lte-variant-root-insecure-kernel.html#post110373


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think thats the issue here. I used the manual method here. P3droids method hasnt been tested on release phones that we know of. I dont care for trusting anything P3droid says or releases. ESPECIALLY IF YOU DONT HAVE TO PAY FOR IT!!!!! If you still want help i am more then willing to help in any way i can please look me up on my G+ page or DM me on twitter. I will me more then happy to skype or do a hangout to get this thing running again.


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent you a pm


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

deadly_v2 said:


> I think thats the issue here. I used the manual method here.


I just read through that freeyourdroid unlock link. Last week, I had read the droid-life unlock instructions (and had gone ahead and set my computer up):

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/05/how-to-unlock-the-galaxy-nexus-bootloader/

Do I understand this correctly.... the only difference between the two is that the freeyourdroid method also provides the commands to root the device as well?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ATTN MODS. I'm not one to tell you how to do your jobs but if this is an issue that could potenialy (or however you spell that word) brick other phones, I think this might be a good time to post an article/warning on the home page and here in the forums.It is just a suggestion. It's not a good idea to let this continue until the dev has had a chance to correct the issue at hand. I believe the dev should be notified of the issues also. Once again this is only a suggestion


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

They are all working with me to get this fixed. I really appreciate all the help I have been getting on here compared to anywhere else!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

waryoverlord said:


> They are all working with me to get this fixed. I really appreciate all the help I have been getting on here compared to anywhere else!


we have a wonderful group of people here. thats what makes rootz so good.


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully your phone gets fixed.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why don't you get on teamview and video chat with someone. That way they can manipulate the command line and see exactly what's happening on the phone. It may expedite this.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Birdman, B16 and team along with my working nexus are in the process of bringing a system.img that will be fastbootable so please stay tooned its being uploaded now.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

deadly_v2 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/417478...


Thanks for the linky, just what I needed. Good thing I read this thread before I went and did this myself.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

+1.Great information in this thread. I was gonna use P3s root method too. Definitely gonna try the manual route now. Hope u get ur nexus back up!


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I sent the nexus out to B16. P3, B16, and Deadly_V2 helped me throughout this whole thing, and hopefully can get it working again. Thank you everyone for all of your hard work!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok we have the system.img just have to test it out before we release it. It would have been out last night but i passed out infront of my monitor waiting for it to upload... LMFAO


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

deadly_v2 said:


> Ok we have the system.img just have to test it out before we release it. It would have been out last night but i passed out infront of my monitor waiting for it to upload... LMFAO


Just wanted to say thanks for helping so much with this issue. This is a prime example of the community here and we thank you for that!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for helping so much with this issue. This is a prime example of the community here and we thank you for that!


^^This. Remember when the Grinch's heart grew a bunch of sizes? That just happened to mine


----------



## sakuul (Oct 13, 2011)

Found a fix

http://androidforums.com/galaxy-nexus-all-things-root/464203-fix-bootloop-issues-after-unlock.html


----------

